# Countertops In Outback Rvs



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello all! This site has been very informative and I have enjoyed it tremendously!

I was wondering if anyone has had any problems with the coutnertops that Keystone puts into the Outbacks? They seem to be made of plastic/fiberglass.. How durable are they? Has anyone had one crack?

Thanks!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> Hello all! This site has been very informative and I have enjoyed it tremendously!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any problems with the coutnertops that Keystone puts into the Outbacks? They seem to be made of plastic/fiberglass.. How durable are they? Has anyone had one crack?
> 
> ...


Never heard of one cracking.
I do remember reading about one member here that lifted a hot pot off of the stove and set it on the counter melting a circular mark in to it.
I would say that with cutting boards and pot holders, you'll be fine.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

No cracks, but heat does change the color!
H.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No cracks or discoloration from hot water washing dishes but pots off the stove will make short work of the counter top.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Never heard of one cracking -- BUT

Dont put hot pans on it or it will melt...

Dont put warm pans on it for a while or it will scorch and turn brown...

Dont cut on it or it will leave marks --

Besides that, its the best Polyurethane Plastic money can buy


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies! I feel a little better now. I guess they are lighter than laminated particle board...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Way, way lighter. Like almost everything else in a lightweight, there are tradeoffs between weight and substance. This tradeoff is minimal. It's not as durable as a granite countertop but I can tell you from experience that it is more durable than formica and wood.

Reverie


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

when we first got our camper home we placed a air freshner with a little battery fan in it to keep things freash.well... the counters dont like lemon freshner some spilled and lifted a edge ring where it sat. I dont know how lemon cleaner would effect it. dave


----------



## Dutchy (Feb 19, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> Hello all! This site has been very informative and I have enjoyed it tremendously!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any problems with the coutnertops that Keystone puts into the Outbacks? They seem to be made of plastic/fiberglass.. How durable are they? Has anyone had one crack?
> 
> ...


Had crack in left corner, beside stove top. Keystone authorized replacement last October. Had it installed this spring at my dealer @ n/c


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like the countertops. I don't set anything hot on them, nor do I cut anything.

I have a nice big glass cutting board that sits on the counter all the time. I use it to rest things on. It serves as great protection.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We haven't had any problems with our counter either
Like the others had said use a cutting board and a keep hot pans off of it.

Don


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The plastic countertops are what almost kept me from choosing an outback. I'm over that. I don't mind them. They feel cheap but they look nice.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the Sydney edition and it has Wilsonart Formica countertops.

I was going to order a sheet from Home Depot to make a stovetop cover to match the counters, but they only sell it in 4'x8' sheets. At $80 a sheet I decided to go with something else.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

We had a problem with the counter top in our 25RSS right from the start. We noticed during the PDI that the counter top was bowed up. Any slight pressure on the counter would cause the counter top to flex up and down. We said, "that can't be right", so we all took a close look under the counter. It turns out that the 'plastic' countertop isn't really fastened to much. It is just held to the cabinets at the sides and there is a 'reinforcing' strip of plywood that is stuck to the bottom with epoxy. The purpose of this is to stiffen the counter top up I guess. The dealer decided that fixing the counter would be difficult because the plastic material had been bowed for a while and like most plastics, it has a memory (if it is straight, it stays straight. if it is curved, it stayes curved). The trailer was assembled in Jan '05 and we purchased it in May '05 so they felt after 5 months that a counter top replacement was the best way to go. Because it would take a while to get the counter top delivered and installed and we are a fair distance from the dealer we have scheduled to have the counter top replaced in the fall after the camping season wraps up for us. Until then its a game to see which way the eggs roll when you put them on the counter top.

Rob


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

i have some light discoloration in the sink.

WARNING. READ THIS:

I know it's unbelievable but kids had some glow necklace this weekend and one of them was leaking. Some drops stayed on the table all night. At breakfest the liquid as melted the table surface.







The surface was soft and after washing it it left two spot on the table. but i didn't think to take a picture.

So Be careful with this glow stuff.


----------

